# St Jean, here i come



## techie (14 Jun 2006)

Just got the call, im heading to St. Jean for the 21 of Aug BMQ course. Heading in as an LCIS, and im all ready to go.


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (14 Jun 2006)

Congrats.... I will probably see you there, I am starting on the 7th August., and I am going for the Infantry.


----------



## ArmyDave (14 Jun 2006)

I'll see you there as well.  ;D

I just wish august wasn't so far away...


----------



## techie (14 Jun 2006)

i know, I'm anxious to quit my current job, and start my nice long career in the CF.


----------



## NiTz (14 Jun 2006)

Good luck !!

BTw, johnny19, you'll begin your BMQ EXACTLY 1 year after I began mine.. haha 7th of august! Thats a nice time of the year for BMQ, not too hot, not too cold, and you'll go in Farnham around october, so that means its gonna be cooler during the day, and you won't get as much mosquitoes as you would if you'd have done it in june.


Anyways, good luck, don't give up!


Cheers!


----------



## misfit (15 Jun 2006)

Hey congrats future soldier...

I'll be going to St. Jean on Aug. 7th as well! I'm in for combat enginner. See you there!


----------



## ManWithThePlan (17 Jun 2006)

Good luck ... enjoy the "Mega"!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jun 2006)

you are all about to become members of a great family.  good luck!  I was in your shoes 17 years ago next month...Basic was a good time.


----------



## Fondle-Otter (18 Jun 2006)

I guess I'll see you there techie, I'm on the August 21 BMQ in St. Jean as well.


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Congrats guys and all the best on your training  

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> Just got the call, im heading to St. Jean for the 21 of Aug BMQ course. Heading in as an LCIS, and im all ready to go.



ya never know, I could end up on your POET course at CFSCE.  I will be the older, cranky, doesn't like to get out of bed guy...


----------



## navymich (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> ya never know, I could end up on your POET course at CFSCE.  I will be the older, cranky, doesn't like to get out of bed guy...



...with his "been there, done that, hey I was a Sgt. yesterday, you can't treat me like this" attitude  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

no way!

I am not THAT stupid...I will just be the old Cpl that grumbles when the alarm goes off, when its cold out, when its hot out, when we work to much, when we have nothing to do...


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> ...with his "been there, done that, hey I was a Sgt. yesterday, you can't treat me like this" attitude  ;D


 My god Mich...you just know it...trust me...on the cranky and not getting out of bed  

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> no way!
> 
> I am not THAT stupid...I will just be the old Cpl that grumbles when the alarm goes off, when its cold out, when its hot out, when we work to much, when we have nothing to do...


Oh the pleasantries...LMAO
St Jean...take me away 

HL


----------



## Legion (18 Jun 2006)

Hey guys guess I'm gonna be seein you all there. August 21 for me too. Combat Engineer for me too.


----------



## NiTz (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> no way!
> 
> I am not THAT stupid...I will just be the old Cpl that grumbles when the alarm goes off, when its cold out, when its hot out, when we work to much, when we have nothing to do...



Hey i'll see you in Kingston i'm currently on POET at CFSCE, and trust me, you won't complain about having nothing to do here! LOTS of parades and PT, but the courses are cool and there are no inspections. Alright, see ya there!

Cheers!
Nitz


----------



## techie (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I will just be the old Cpl that grumbles when the alarm goes off, when its cold out, when its hot out, when we work to much, when we have nothing to do...



Ahh, ok, ill keep my eyes out for a whiner  :crybaby:  ;D  

I have read on various forums though that the LCIS tects arnt having any luck getting a QL5 course put together... can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> Ahh, ok, ill keep my eyes out for a whiner  :crybaby:  ;D
> 
> I have read on various forums though that the LCIS tects arnt having any luck getting a QL5 course put together... can anyone shed any light on this?



 :rofl:  HA HA HA

I will make it easy to find me, I will dress like Clinger.  Bet the SSM will know who I am too!


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Jun 2006)

He's too far gone for assessment techie...lmao and he wants to be part of my M*A*S*H* family...my cats name is Radar...Clinger was an obvious choice, lmao  

 :rofl:

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (19 Jun 2006)

I suppose I could be "cling-on" or "day-go"


----------



## stuckinshilo (9 Dec 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> Ahh, ok, ill keep my eyes out for a whiner  :crybaby:  ;D
> 
> I have read on various forums though that the LCIS tects arnt having any luck getting a QL5 course put together... can anyone shed any light on this?



fives package is put together, and courses are being loaded....will be a while before they get through the backlog though...


----------

